# Pax looking for a big man - Blount an option!



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> The Bulls are searching for another big man to fill the roster spot vacated by Eddy Curry, now that the fourth-year center will be sidelined for the season.





> “We’ve already made some phone calls,” Paxson said. “We might bring in a couple guys to see what kind of shape they’re in.”
> It’s probably safe to rule out Scottie Pippen, Dennis Rodman or Bill Wennington. One name that stands out as an obvious choice is Corie Blount, who spent most of the previous two years with the Bulls and knows the system. He did not play in the NBA this season but reportedly stayed in shape in case an opportunity came his way.
> Blount left the Bulls on bad terms last year. He was waived March 2, a day after the deadline passed for him to be eligible for the playoffs with a new team. Blount ended up signing with Toronto, which didn’t make the playoffs anyway.
> On the other hand, Blount played fairly well last season and has veteran standing among NBA referees, which means they let him get away with physical defense. He was waived last year mostly because Paxson hoped some younger free agents would help raise the intensity level at practice.


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp

Other options:



> Some recent NBA centers or power forwards not currently playing in the league are Jamal Sampson, Zendon Hamilton, Amal McCaskill, Vladimir Stepania, Jahidi White, Jerome Moiso, Donnell Harvey, Lawrence Funderburke, Travis Knight, Paul Grant, Oliver Miller and Charles Oakley.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

There's no reason we shouldn't sign a big man. We won't get anyone that will make a huge difference, but another body could always help. Rather than someone who's a rebounder/defender like Blount, I'd prefer someone who can score some. 

How about Lonny Baxter? The guy could always score. I think that's what we need, if anything. Was he on a team the last month? I'd be happy with that.


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'll say it again we need more offense we should sign derrick coleman


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

In that list, I like Travis Knight and Oliver Miller.

If Pax signs Blount, I'll change my signature.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

PC Load Letter said:


> There's no reason we shouldn't sign a big man. We won't get anyone that will make a huge difference, but another body could always help. Rather than someone who's a rebounder/defender like Blount, I'd prefer someone who can score some.
> 
> How about Lonny Baxter? The guy could always score. I think that's what we need, if anything. Was he on a team the last month? I'd be happy with that.


PCLL - Baxter is signed in Panatinaikos , and yeaterday they qualified for the Euroleague Final four (they are going to lose to maccabi :biggrin: ) which is in May. So there is no chance he'll be released.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

bullet said:


> PCLL - Baxter is signed in Panatinaikos , and yeaterday they qualified for the Euroleague Final four (they are going to lose to maccabi :biggrin: ) which is in May. So there is no chance he'll be released.


Thanks, Bullet. 

Here's a question: where's Keon Clark?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

PC Load Letter said:


> Thanks, Bullet.
> 
> Here's a question: where's Keon Clark?


Probably in Danville, look wherever the kind buds can be found and you'll probably find Keon. 

Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Thanks, Bullet.
> 
> Here's a question: where's Keon Clark?


Keon Clark would be an outstanding pickup...it seems like just yesterday he was playing some really good ball, but I think injury problems kept him from signing with someone after his contract expired with Sacramento. 

I wouldn't mind Oliver Miller...the guy is big at least. Jahidi White wouldn't be too bad either, and I'm sure Othella would love the Georgetown connection. Alot depends on who is in playing shape though.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

PC Load Letter said:


> Thanks, Bullet.
> 
> Here's a question: where's Keon Clark?


Thats a good question , hav'nt heard of him since Cavs thought of signing him in Jan and did'nt (had a reason I guess).

I always liked what Lawrence Funderburke brought Kings of the Bench , but he's no scorer , but decent on offense. Good character , tough , works hard.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

How about Asking Shawn Kemp to bring along his gun and Bags :biggrin: 

Jamal sampson (If he ca behave)

Samaki walker is also a fa I think.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Jerome Beasley never got his chance - coming out from draft he looked like a good prospect!

Another guy that did not get a chance is Arthur Johnson.

But I guess Pax would prefer a vet , this ain't the right time to Gamble.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Karl Malone

:biggrin:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't understand why Pax hasn't been this diligent looking for a swingman.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> I don't understand why Pax hasn't been this diligent looking for a swingman.


Because there really hasn't been a need for it, despite what most posters in this forum think. Alot of NBA teams are playing more small ball this season and having success with it. Shawn Marion playing full-time PF all season seems alot more dangerous than Hinrich playing SG all season...and you know what, both have worked. I don't know if it's the new rule interpretations this year about how much contact is allowed, but the league is finding out that smaller quicker teams play more entertaining basketball.


----------



## MVPKirk (Dec 17, 2004)

I will probably get flamed for this one.... How about MJ? I am sure he could still provide some post-up offense from the post  Would he be willing? Doubt it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Pax signs Corie, I'll eat my hat.
That would make up for cutting him so he couldn't make the playoffs, no?

What would be funny though is if Pax got him for the end of the season, just to get his hopes up, and then left him off the playoff roster. haha.

No but really. Corie Blount will be fine.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

bullet said:


> How about Asking Shawn Kemp to bring along his gun and *Bags* :biggrin:
> 
> Jamal sampson (If he ca behave)
> 
> Samaki walker is also a fa I think.



Eureka!












:raised_ey


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Does Dalibor Bagaric play "the right way"???


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Does Dalibor Bagaric "play"???


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2127349&postcount=17 



Rhyder said:


> Dalibor update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bullet said:


> Thats a good question , hav'nt heard of him since Cavs thought of signing him in Jan and did'nt (had a reason I guess).


i remember, they wanted to sign him, but he couldnt be found, they called on his phone but no one pick up.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2127349&postcount=17


By saying he is playing good ball, I meant that he looked better in the Euro league than he did for us.

I think that the NBA game is just too fast for the guy for his skill set. The three Euro games I saw, there wasn't a lot of pushing the ball for either team. His team would wait for him to get down the court or bring the ball across the half line slowly. He certainly did not look like he got any quicker. He did look a little more athletic (jumping higher) and better anticipatory skills, but it is against not as athletic guys.

I doubt he will improve enough to get another NBA shot, unless it's a team desparate for some size still as an IR guy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bullet said:


> PCLL - Baxter is signed in Panatinaikos , and yeaterday they qualified for the Euroleague Final four (they are going to lose to maccabi :biggrin: ) which is in May. So there is no chance he'll be released.


Maccabi just lost former illini, scandal ridden Deon Thomas, arguably Tel Aviv's sixth man to a broken leg. We'll see what greekbullsfan has to say about this.

Also Kemp is in cocaine trouble again.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

if corie blount is in playing shape and is willing to let bygones be bygones i say bring him in! (same goes for skiles!) 

it would be good karma. the bulls need some good karma these days.

and mcgraw makes a very valid point about the respect from the ref issue, considering we seemingly have none at this point.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> if corie blount is in playing shape and is willing to let bygones be bygones i say bring him in! (same goes for skiles!)
> 
> it would be good karma. the bulls need some good karma these days.
> 
> and mcgraw makes a very valid point about the respect from the ref issue, considering we seemingly have none at this point.


Paging Mr. Blount. Mr. Blount, please pick up the nearest white courtesy phone. Paging Mr. Corey Blount...


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

Bring back Corey!!!


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

What's the status of Jamal Sampson? Isn't he a problem child? What about Charles Oakley. I heard he is holding off on retirement in hopes of getting picked up for the playoffs.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Maccabi just lost former illini, scandal ridden Deon Thomas, arguably Tel Aviv's sixth man to a broken leg. We'll see what greekbullsfan has to say about this.
> 
> Also Kemp is in cocaine trouble again.


Wow , Spongy , I'm really surprised by the Knowlege , Not only are you *Da Man* , But you know updated stuff about Euro BB. It only happenned wed evening , How the hell do you know about a bench player in an Israeli team??? :clap:

Oh , and I was j/k about Kemp , his Gun , cocaine and 60 grams of smoke...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

the match was on NBATV and my money is on maccabi to win it though. I encourage all to watch the games on May 6-8. I sure all you guys remember Jasikevicius from the olympics.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

David Robinson!!!!Gheorge Muhresan!!! Rik Smits!!!! Cherokee Parks!!!! LOL

I'm cool with either Blount, Baxter, or Clark. I would say Kemp as well, but I didn't know he was having cocaine probems again. Even in his last years, he was still able to catch fire and score around 15 points any given night. That's valuable offense.

He used to be great, though. Him and Payton were a beauty to watch. Scottie and Micheal got me into the Bulls, Payton and Kemp got me into NBA basketball.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Does Dalibor Bagaric "play"???


sure he plays i saw tiago splitter dunk on him in a euroleague game 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> the match was on NBATV and my money is on maccabi to win it though. I encourage all to watch the games on May 6-8. I sure all you guys remember Jasikevicius from the olympics.


 :greatjob: 

I don't know if you remember but some time ago I posted about a meeting in Israel between Sharas (Jasikevicius) and Larry Bird who was on a "visit".

But if you are going to watch , except for Parker most of ya BB freaks know , Watch Nicola Vuycic , IMO the best big man in Euro BB for some years imo.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

mr.ankle20 said:
 

> I'll say it again we need more offense we should sign derrick coleman


the Bulls, even though the rebound pretty good, seem like they've been getting beat a little bit more on the glass (especially when it comes to preventing offensive rebounds against) than they used to.

I think the Bulls are going to get down and dirty in the playoffs, and get into a physical, slow it down game. Defense will be king. They won't be looking for offense, theres not much hope to find it anyways


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I heard that Lawrence Funderburke is the top option they are interested in. That is a good choice I think.


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

What has Funderburke been up to lately? He hasn't played in the NBA since the 2002-03 season.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Basghetti80 said:


> I heard that Lawrence Funderburke is the top option they are interested in. That is a good choice I think.


Where did you hear that Basg.

I would really be happy with the coice if so , he always seemed to be able to help Sac of the Bench , bring energy , score some , play tough Defense.
Though where did he play last year , was he active. he's 35 now , Is he still able to play in a worthy level??


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Paxson responded to a funny question with "I thought about that too Rick, we'd have to get him in quick shape.....if that happens....I'll dream about that one. That's a good one."

Was the question about MJ? I couldn't hear the question clearly.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Paxson responded to a funny question with "I thought about that too Rick, we'd have to get him in quick shape.....if that happens....I'll dream about that one. That's a good one."
> 
> Was the question about MJ? I couldn't hear the question clearly.




it was about eddy possibly returning if, in six weeks, he checks out OK and (here is the dream part) the bulls are still in the hunt.





> "Obviously, he won't be a part of this playoff run," Paxson said. "But hopefully, there are a ton of playoff runs for the Bulls that he'll be part of."
> 
> Then again, the playoffs last longer than six weeks.
> 
> "I've thought about that too," Paxson said, smiling. "We'll have to get him in quick shape. I'll dream about that one."



http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...curry,1,2312464.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

What about Oak? Or is he too decrepit?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Someone with knowledge put up some info on what some of these guys have been up to recently (i.e. - playing NBDL, playing Euro, sitting on couch getting fat.....)

Would love to know what Funderburke and Blount have been doing. Wondering about Jahidi White and where Jamal Sampson ended up after his release.


I'd rather have Sampson than Reinhold. Cut Jared now, he's obviously learned nothing from the best seats in the house. I don't expect a ton of offense, but if you can't play any D and get dunked on...any slob can do that.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

MVPKirk said:


> I will probably get flamed for this one.... How about MJ? I am sure he could still provide some post-up offense from the post  Would he be willing? Doubt it.



mj and pip. come on, wouldnt it be great. idc if we get swept just to see it happen.


hinrich
jordan
pippen
noc
chandler

that lineup can match the celtics.

ok, back to reality


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Frankensteiner said:


> What about Oak? Or is he too decrepit?



I think he's too old , what is he - 41 or 42???

I mean , I love his history with us , but we ain't an old age home , and if we were I'd prefer trying the Worm :biggrin:


----------



## TysonForPresident (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm all for adding Blount. Not only is he a solid fundamental player but he was also one of the most respected and liked players on the Bulls when he was on the team. He plays solid defense, hustles, rebounds, has a good attitude and the thing that many seem to either forget, or don't give him credit for, is that he is very good at hitting open mid-range shots. That would be a big plus on this team. His positive attitude and the fact that he was so well liked could also do wonders for morale.

I admit, Bagaric wasn't very skilled but I never minded having him on the team. Maybe because the team's were so bad that I liked to see him with his little hockey check and dropping players to the floor. One thing he did, if nothing else, was make players think twice about coming at him.

Funderburke would be fine. Baxter would also work. Oliver Miller would be okay but I wouldn't really consider him big. If being shaped like an oompa is considered big then I guess he is but the guy is only like 6'8 right? And he can't make up for deficiencies on height like Baxter can because he's not mobile at all. That's not to say that Baxter is mobile but he looks like Barry Sanders compared to Miller.

As for who to cut, I'd like to see Reiner stay. Right now the Bulls are thin up front and with another big added it would be about where I'd like to see it. He's a rookie and has a lot to learn but he has shown some good signs that he can be serviceable when he gets some experience.

My preferance would be to see Frank Williams let go. With Pargo, Hinrich, Duhon and Gordon he never gets time anyway. He's a waste of space right now in my mind.

Anyway, just my :twocents:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

bullet said:


> the Worm :biggrin:


 You just blew my mind...:jawdrop: 



I would love to get Rodman back here. That would be the greatest playoff story ever. A fan favorite but contraversial former Bulls legend gets a second shot to prove to the league he's worth something (after everybody said he was finished and out of shape) in no other place but the playoffs. And in no other time than when the Bulls have made it back to the playoffs since he was last with the club. And he'll put Chandler under his wing as well. That would be a great story, (if it worked). :biggrin: 

I'm dreaming, but it's a damn good dream.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I know we are all thinking it, but here are the two guys I say we bring in to fill out our playoffs Roster.

PF/C- Karl Malone

SG/SF- Eddie Robinson

PG-Chris Duhon
SG-Kirk Hinrich
SF-Eddie Robinson
PF-Karl Malone
C- Tyson Chandler
B1-Ben Gordon
B2-Andres Nocioni
B3-Othella Harrington
B4-Antonio Davis
B5-Eric Piatowski
B6-Jannero Pargo
B7-Adrian Griffin


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

sloth said:


> SG/SF- Eddie Robinson



I think you meant to put that in green.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> I think you meant to put that in green.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Pax has every excuse in the world to bring in just about anybody. Its a criticism free card. He could bring in Kareem if he wanted :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

what the heck is Tree Rollins doing? Tell Tree to call Brad Dougherty and they can road trip out to Deerfield together :clown:


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Mark Eaton should be available. Jack Sikma too.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

CRAIG EHLO!!!

Poor guy deserves it after all the **** we've put him through. Let's give 'em a call.

Maybe Horace Grant is willing, too?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

:laugh: 

This thread is cracking me up!

Some Bulls are nice...Dennis, Blount, Oakley, Bags...but I think we're missing an obvious choice here: 










:yes: :yes: :yes: 

:gopray:


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Wasn't this guy looking to play for someone in the preseason? :angel:


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Granville Waiters anyone?

:biggrin: 

Seriously though, Dennis Rodman was bar none the most fun basketball player to watch ever. Sure, Jordan, Magic, Wilkins, and the like, they were fun too, but Dennis was a freakish alien who did crazy stuff and would wrestle on WCW Monday Nitro on off days. I'd rather watch Dennis Rodman grab a rebound and make an outlet pass than watch 95% of current NBA players dunk.

Actually, I think I'd rather watch Dennis walk back up the court after a loose ball foul, hands on his hips looking up at the scoreboard than watch 95% of current NBA players dunk. He was just fun to look at. It's really too bad he's so old.

Could you imagine Skiles having to deal with Rodman? That's scary.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Chicago native *Sean Lampley * will be the first of several post players Bulls operations chief John Paxson will bring in for workouts next week to take the roster spot of starting center Eddy Curry, sidelined for the rest of the season while undergoing examination for an irregular heartbeatA second-round draft pick by the Bulls in 2001, the 6-7 Lampley, who went to St. Francis de Sales, has played in the CBA and for the Miami Heat and Golden State Warriors. He has averaged 4.5 points and 2.1 rebounds in 45 NBA games.





> Other possibilities for Paxson to consider are centers Jahidi White, Vladimir Stepania, Steve Goodrich and Travis Knight and forwards Keon Clark, Jerome Moiso, Derrick Coleman, Jamal Sampson, Reggie Slater, Cherokee Parks, Donnell Harvey, Michael Curry and Kedrick Brown.
> Former Bulls center Corie Blount was another possibility despite leaving the team on bad terms. But agent Mark Bartelstein said Blount is tending to some personal obligations that preclude his returning to the NBA.


and the Oak:



> Former Bulls forward Charles Oakley said he is ready and willing to return.
> "They know where to find me, and I'm willing to talk about the job,'' Oakley said. ''They need somebody who is willing to work hard, play team ball, defend and not back down. They need somebody the younger players can look up to.
> 
> "When [current Bulls starting power forward] Antonio Davis and I played together for the Toronto Raptors, we held things together pretty good and we had a good team.
> ...


http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bside16.html


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

blount turned the bulls down "politely", per mcgraw:



> NBA general managers aren’t used to having their job offers turned down.
> 
> So Bulls GM John Paxson was surprised to get a polite “Thanks, but no thanks” from free-agent power forward Corie Blount on Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/sportsstory.asp?id=35717



but according to KC, he still has "issues":



> *Blount turned down an invitation to work out for the Bulls on Sunday because of his bitterness from last season.*
> 
> The Bulls waived Blount on March 2, the day after the deadline to sign with a new team and be eligible for the playoffs. Blount signed with Toronto, from where he excoriated Skiles before a late-season meeting with the Bulls. Blount also had problems with Skiles in Phoenix.
> 
> ...



http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,3631236.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't really care if it's a wing player or a big man.

If Pax goes Big - Noc plays only wing. If Pax goes Wing , Noc can help at 4.

As long as it's the Best we can do out of the options...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

bullet said:


> I don't really care if it's a wing player or a big man.
> 
> If Pax goes Big - Noc plays only wing. If Pax goes Wing , Noc can help at 4.
> 
> As long as it's the Best we can do out of the options...


Lampley and Funderburke would be fine with me


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

HAWK23 said:


> Lampley and Funderburke would be fine with me


Well , if it's one of those two , I'd definitely go for Funderburke (pending on condition)


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm not to keen on Funderburke. We have enough guys who can play PF. We need a center. 

I would like to check out Vlad Stepania.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> Wasn't this guy looking to play for someone in the preseason? :angel:


i searched a lot to find this.....

rodman played in an exhibition game in puerto rico for $50K


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

rodman bulked up thats for sure  
on that one pic, he looks like a mad bull. :yes:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

u all dont know how happy I would be if we signed Dennis Rodman for the playoffs...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> i searched a lot to find this.....
> 
> rodman played in an exhibition game in puerto rico for $50K



Haha - Good Pics BenDenGo!

And yeah , he did some weight lifting , unless he only looks bigger next to the other guy.

As crazy and irational as it sounds , If The Worm is in good shape , I would'nt mind trying him , and although he ain't Pax's kind of guy off court , Pax knows what he brings on court .

One thing is for sure - it'd be fun seeing him in Bulls Uni again.

Love to see him practice against Chapu :biggrin:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Every time I saw Lampley play he looked like a guy who could be ok if he got a shot somewhere. A lot like Bobby Simmons if he could, like Simmons has, develop a nice shot and figure out how to play good D while being at somewhat of an athletic disadvantage.

As far as the big guys, I don't see any options that look great, but they need someone. Funderburke was a really high energy guy before all the injuries, so if he could give that, it might be good. I suspect he'd play the backup to AD and Chandler would play the center role more if we did that. That'd be fine with me. He's supposedly a good locker room guy, which is probably as important as anything else at this point.

Miller might be a more linear Curry replacement in that he'd play the "offensive 5" roll that Curry and Harrington play in the Bulls' offense, but it's unclear what kind of shape he'd be in. He's actually a guy who's got really nice abilities, but if he's too fat to get down the court they ain't gonna help.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> Every time I saw Lampley play he looked like a guy who could be ok if he got a shot somewhere. A lot like Bobby Simmons if he could, like Simmons has, develop a nice shot and figure out how to play good D while being at somewhat of an athletic disadvantage.
> 
> As far as the big guys, I don't see any options that look great, but they need someone. Funderburke was a really high energy guy before all the injuries, so if he could give that, it might be good. I suspect he'd play the backup to AD and Chandler would play the center role more if we did that. That'd be fine with me. He's supposedly a good locker room guy, which is probably as important as anything else at this point.
> 
> Miller might be a more linear Curry replacement in that he'd play the "offensive 5" roll that Curry and Harrington play in the Bulls' offense, but it's unclear what kind of shape he'd be in. He's actually a guy who's got really nice abilities, but if he's too fat to get down the court they ain't gonna help.


I always liked Miller - he had the talent to be a star in the league , but a bigger talent in eating contests. I was worried thinking about him since I have no idea what he's up to now , and for what I know he might be at the 400+ pounds club :biggrin:


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Bring back Dennis!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> :laugh:
> 
> This thread is cracking me up!
> 
> ...



Quote edited. Now we're talkin'!


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

im all for rodman!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

LOL TB...  

I'm all for Dennis Rodman and Eddie Robinson...but let's just say that one's as likely as the other. Not going to happen. 

Man, ERob must be the biggest jerk in the history of the world off the court because there's no question that he's productive and useful to the Bulls on the court. 

In the real world, I guess I'd give Oliver Miller a call first as I thought he looked good his last time in the league. Was Cesary Trabynski really that bad? Never actually saw him play. After Miller, I'd look at Oakley, Funderburke, Knight, and Moiso.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, back to reality...

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,4286597.story?coll=cs-home-headlines



> The Bulls will work out power forwards *Lawrence Funderburke* and *Jerome Beasley* at the Berto Center on Sunday as possible replacements for Eddy Curry.
> 
> Former Bulls draft pick and St. Francis de Sales star *Sean Lampley*, a small forward, will attend the workout as an extra body, but the Bulls have no intention of signing him.
> 
> ...




http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp



> *Lawrence Funderburke* flew from his home in Tampa, Fla., to Chicago on Saturday night with the intention of joining the Bulls’ playoff roster.
> 
> “He’s excited about it,” said Funderburke’s agent, Andrew Vye. “He’s got a lot of gas left in the tank.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I like Funderburke. The only thing is that he's slow, and I'd like a guy with more size, but playoffs.... it's really more about experience than it is about size. Truly, it is.

Jamal Sampson vs. Funderburke = Funderburke.
Jahidi White vs. Funderburke = Funderburke, just barely

Lampley's productive but inexperienced. 

The question we should really be asking is, who is most likely to do a good job playing against Jermaine O'Neal? Who is physical enough and tall enough to D up on the guy, savvy enough to play rough inside and not get called for every foul, etc. On that list, Funderburke is probably highest.

Of course, if Rodman came back to town, it would be seriously awesome. It goes along that line of bringing in the old guys from the old dynasty to put some scraps together for the next generation... Pax, Wennington, Bach are all around. Pippen was around, and will probably be back in a front office position. BJ was around. Get Rodman back in town, and it adds so much drama. I'd love to see him go to work against the Pacers in our season closer, to be nationally televised... wow.


----------

